# Asexuality



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 23, 2015)

I wanted to make a thread about it instead of talking about it in the LGBT threads, because I don't really think it fits.  A lot of people don't seem to think it's a thing and that people who feel that way are making it up for attention.  Personally I think that it's valid and I don't really care if someone identifies as it as long as they don't add all of that tumblr demi shit.  What about you guys?   Any asexuals here?


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 23, 2015)

not wanting to bang someone shouldn't be part of your identity. a lot of people i knew who identified as asexual still masturbated or had sexual thoughts. i'm not saying its fake but i'm gonna say that its only real in people who are literally so mentally retarded they can't understand the concept of sex.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 23, 2015)

Dr. Meme said:


> not wanting to bang someone shouldn't be part of your identity. a lot of people i knew who identified as asexual still masturbated or had sexual thoughts. i'm not saying its fake but i'm gonna say that its only real in people who are literally so mentally retarded they can't understand the concept of sex.


I wouldn't put it that way, but in some cases, yeah. Some autistics tend to be asexual for obvious reasons.  They can't really grasp the appeal of it. 



Positron said:


> Asexuality is a thing, like not being interested in golf ("agolfia"?) is a thing.


I think it's more comparable to atheism.


----------



## wheat pasta (Nov 23, 2015)

I can definitely understand some people being uninterested in sex, in all honesty I thought for a long time that I was asexual myself.
Some people like to fuck people, some people like to fuck cars. Some people don't like to fuck anyone or anything. It's that simple, really.

But of course, as was said, I don't think people should see it as an identity any more than any other sexuality. That's the issue of it. Ideally an asexual person would be like anyone, in that their sexual preference is not the first thing they tell you about themselves.


----------



## bradsternum (Nov 23, 2015)

I think there's too much labeling in general. Asexuality can either be its own thing - a genuine disinterest in sex, including sexual acts like masturbation. It can also be a romantic interest without sexual attachment. It can also be an intense denial of an underlying sexuality. It can also be the byproduct of some sort of trauma. 

So, who the fuck knows?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 23, 2015)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I wanted to make a thread about it instead of talking about it in the LGBT threads, because I don't really think it fits.  A lot of people don't seem to think it's a thing and that people who feel that way are making it up for attention.  Personally I think that it's valid and I don't really care if someone identifies as it as long as they don't add all of that tumblr demi shit.  What about you guys?   Any asexuals here?



It's like that shit euphoric atheists say.  It's a sexuality like bald is a hair color.

I doubt many people are asexual, but there are probably a few.  It's more a spectrum where some people have a sex drive that is not particularly high to the point that practically any other interest the person has is more important.

Nobody gets fucking persecuted for it, though.  People get persecuted for who they bump uglies with, not for not caring about it.  You can tell this because there's no one syllable slur for it anyway.  Anyone you beat the shit out of, you need a good short slur for.  Nobody ever shouted at someone that they're a no pussy getting motherfucker and then beat them up for it.

You can't even imagine this happening in reality.  "Hey there, you not interested in sleeping with anyone kind of guy, I'm gonna kick your ass!"


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 23, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Nobody gets fucking persecuted for it, though. People get persecuted for who they bump uglies with, not for not caring about it. You can tell this because there's no one syllable slur for it anyway. Anyone you beat the shit out of, you need a good short slur for. Nobody ever shouted at someone that they're a no pussy getting motherfucker and then beat them up for it.



No, there is a slur for this; virgin. People who beat up virgins often equate them to homosexual people. Sometimes they're outright accused of being gay; the logic is that they only refrain from fucking someone of their sex because they're afraid of being caught, therefore they fuck nobody.

As for it being a real sexuality? No. It is defined as being the absence of sexual drive of any kind, therefore there is no sexuality, which means it doesn't count.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 23, 2015)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> No, there is a slur for this; virgin. People who beat up virgins often equate them to homosexual people. Sometimes they're outright accused of being gay; the logic is that they only refrain from fucking someone of their sex because they're afraid of being caught, therefore they fuck nobody.
> 
> As for it being a real sexuality? No. It is defined as being the absence of sexual drive of any kind, therefore there is no sexuality, which means it doesn't count.


I think I used the wrong word in my poll.  I should have asked if it was real, not a sexuality.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 23, 2015)

I think that asexuality really exists
It is already in the DSM


----------



## Derbydollar (Nov 23, 2015)

I have an asexual friend, they seem to be legit about it.

Integrating it deeply into your identity seems a bit worthless.
My friend doesn't like me telling them that, though lol


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 23, 2015)

Wouldn't calling it a sexual identity, be like calling atheism a religion?


----------



## bradsternum (Nov 23, 2015)

Fun fact: Edward Gorey was asexual. Not like Morrissey "asexual," like actually asexual.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Nov 23, 2015)

You're not asexual if you have a libido. I'm just gonna say that.

Getting rather tired of people literally making no sense when they claim to be "asexual" yet have a ferocious libido for inflation vore porn.

Being unable to have sex with someone because you have problems that aren't high-priority to fix isn't the same as being truly asexual.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 23, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> You're not asexual if you have a libido. I'm just gonna say that.
> 
> Getting rather tired of people literally making no sense when they claim to be "asexual" yet have a ferocious libido for inflation vore porn.


I've seen people say that they can have a libido, it's just aimless.  I don't believe that.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 23, 2015)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I've seen people say that they can have a libido, it's just aimless.  Don't really believe that.


Anal Vore isn't a sexual orientation. They are distinguished by being so degenerate that they lack a sexual orientation


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Nov 23, 2015)

It exists, and it's not necessarily because of trauma or anything like that.

Some people don't like broccoli and will avoid it like the plague.
Some people don't like broccoli but will eat it anyway.
Some people are interested in art, some are not interested.
Some people like blue, others don't.

And some people just aren't interested in sex. It doesn't mean they can't/don't have sex or masturbate. Some people just have a very low sex drive or even a nonexistent one. Some don't display any sexual attraction ever, others only display a sexual attraction after they make a strong mental connection with someone.

It's over-simplifying, I know, but it exists.


----------



## bradsternum (Nov 23, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> You're not asexual if you have a libido. I'm just gonna say that.
> 
> Getting rather tired of people literally making no sense when they claim to be "asexual" yet have a ferocious libido for inflation vore porn.
> 
> Being unable to have sex with someone because you have problems that aren't high-priority to fix isn't the same as being truly asexual.



This is true, but we have to draw a distinction between sexuality and a perversion/fetish. I don't think Kinsey was thinking "jackin' off in ma fursuit" when he made his eponymous scale. The current models don't really go beyond human (normal?) attraction.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 23, 2015)

bradsternum said:


> This is true, but we have to draw a distinction between sexuality and a perversion/fetish. I don't think Kinsey was thinking "jackin' off in ma fursuit" when he made his eponymous scale.



Only because that giant perv hadn't thought about that yet.  He probably would have if he had.


----------



## 女鬼 (Nov 23, 2015)

caffeinated_wench said:


> others only display a sexual attraction after they make a strong mental connection with someone.


Are you really trying to sell us the whole demisexual thing?


Honestly, there's probably a rare few people out there that have absolutely no sexuality whatsoever.
But asexuality has been wrapped up in a lot of  snowflake rhetoric thanks to places like AVEN and Tumblr.

Splitting attraction in a thousand  categories- acting like sexual and romantic feelings are completely separate, making shit up like "primary" and "secondary sexual attraction", is something that strikes me as particularly tupid.
There's no such things as a "biromantic lesbian" or "heteroromantic demisexual".

There's also a fundamental misunderstanding of how non-asexual people  operate, which lead to the creation of bullshit identities like demisexual and gray-asexual. 
Sorry, but"only wanting sex sometimes" is not an orientation.

And in my experience, a lot of Internet asexies tend to be very homophobic.

TL;DR I'm wary of anyone who's vocal about being asexual, because the whole thing's been co-opted by Tumblrites. And  if it's your true and honest orientation, I don't see any reason to make  a big deal about it.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 24, 2015)

Asexuality has a lot of different definitions. Some people would say it means no sex drive, some would say sex drive is OK but no attraction to anyone, some would say you can be attracted to others but not want to actually have sex with them. I mean, I'm sure you could find people who fit any of these but really, who cares?


----------



## bradsternum (Nov 24, 2015)

varvarstvo said:


> Are you really trying to sell us the whole demisexual thing?



I don't see it as an impossibility. 



> TL;DR I'm wary of anyone who's vocal about being asexual, because the whole thing's been co-opted by Tumblrites. And  if it's your true and honest orientation, I don't see any reason to make  a big deal about it.



As to the rest of your comments, I agree. I went to a really, really, REALLY left wing school.  The kind that changed all of their bathrooms to "non-gendered." When it came time for intros at the start of classes, it was like a Strunk & White nightmare. "Hello, my name is Mx Xerxi, I am a radical non-binary nongendered bisexual Female to Male queer fascist with primary male attraction and secondary female attraction. DON'T YOU DARE TRY TO LABEL ME."


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 24, 2015)

IMO, _maybe_ 10% of the people claiming to be asexual have a low or nonexistent sex drive.

The other 90% are either too apathetic or inept at playing the game to actually score, and whole movement is just an Tumblr-speak excuse: "I'm not filthy, socially clumsy & boorish! I'm Asexual! Don't you persecute me!".

That being said though, sex isn't the do-all and be-all of social status, like it tends to be in the money/machismo/alpha-male mainstream American culture nowadays.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 24, 2015)

its like the 2015 equivalent to being a sceneaged girl and being bisexual but only liking boys


----------



## Pandas Galore (Nov 24, 2015)

Asexual is definitely one of the most subjective things I've seen in a while. Not for a medical reason (as in the medical definition of the word) but in how it's used by the average person. Many people on this site  have called me asexual for being just disinterested in sex, which fits in with some peoples' definitions of asexuality but not everyone's. Some people believe that asexuality means 0 sex drive, others believe it can be a disinterest while others believe that it can be that they have not found the right person yet (thus one is incredibly common). I'm not here to say that a sexuality does or does not exist but I can assume that there is at least one person in the 8 billion on this planet that cannot feel sexual attraction.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 24, 2015)

To me, "asexuality" is just like "incel", used differently by two very different communities but boiled down to the same thing.

Asexuality: "I have no relationships with anyone, and I find my normal sexual orientation* is boring. I want an unusual label I can apply to myself so others can pity and/or love me."
Incel: "I have no relationships with anyone, and I find this as a bad thing. I want an unusual label I can apply to myself so others can pity and/or love me."


* Usually heterosexuality


----------



## SP 199 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm kinda..I dunno the fitting word for this... Bitter? Towards 'Asexuality' mostly because my Ex was apparently asexual but she declined to inform me of that until after 8 months of dating and quite conveniently her birthday. 

I might just be really fucking shallow but if you feel that way fucking tell someone at the start of the relationship instead of leading them on for 8 months then using it as a convenient get out of jail free card.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Nov 24, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> It's like that shit euphoric atheists say.  It's a sexuality like bald is a hair color.



This. 

I get really annoyed at Tumblr snowflakes, most of them who aren't even TRUE and HONEST asexuals to begin with, claiming to be "queer" because their asexual. Fuck you. You can be asexual and gay (it's rare as hell but people like that exist) but if you're not queer just for being asexual. I feel like on Tumblr being straight is "boring", so people latch on these identities because being a cishet is so awful to them. Despite that the majority of the population is cishet.  To me, it almost seems insulting  to co opt the struggles of a group that has a history of being marginalized because it's the "cool" thing to do.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 24, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> This.
> To me, it almost seems insulting  to co opt the struggles of a group that has a history of being marginalized because it's the "cool" thing to do.



_THIS. 
_
When you can loose your job, your house, your kids, be denied hospital/death decisions for your loved ones, _or be legally executed by you country's government for being "asexual", _give us a yell.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Nov 24, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> This.
> 
> I get really annoyed at Tumblr snowflakes, most of them who aren't even TRUE and HONEST asexuals to begin with, claiming to be "queer" because their asexual. Fuck you. You can be asexual and gay (it's rare as hell but people like that exist) but if you're not queer just for being asexual. I feel like on Tumblr being straight is "boring", so people latch on these identities because being a cishet is so awful to them. Despite that the majority of the population is cishet.  To me, it almost seems insulting  to co opt the struggles of a group that has a history of being marginalized because it's the "cool" thing to do.


It feels like the tumblrites have pretty much poisoned just about everything for the sake of being seen as a speshul snowflake. Unfortunate, really. You should never make a label your whole identity. (That, and it makes it incredibly difficult for anyone to take the legitimate ones seriously.)


----------



## Pandas Galore (Nov 24, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> This.
> 
> I get really annoyed at Tumblr snowflakes, most of them who aren't even TRUE and HONEST asexuals to begin with, claiming to be "queer" because their asexual. Fuck you. You can be asexual and gay (it's rare as hell but people like that exist) but if you're not queer just for being asexual. I feel like on Tumblr being straight is "boring", so people latch on these identities because being a cishet is so awful to them. Despite that the majority of the population is cishet.  To me, it almost seems insulting  to co opt the struggles of a group that has a history of being marginalized because it's the "cool" thing to do.


These issues also exist with stuff like PTSD. PTSD is now a joke thanks to Tumblr, a lot of people will not take you seriously for PTSD because of all the people going "RESPECT MY TRIGGERS YOU CISHET SCUMLORD"

In PTSD lots of other issues exist such as people not beleiving that you can have PTSD from things other than a combat zone. While the most common form is from war, PTSD can come from several other traumatic events such as a shark attack, sexual assault or other situations.

Tumblr tends to dilute a word or mental condition to the point that it becomes a joke, which is sad, because it leads a lot of people to believe that these conditions no longer exist solely because of the teenage girls or immature women on Tumblr that decide that their trigger is pomegranates.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't care for people who claim they're asexual when they just have a low sex-drive. They come off as pretentious.

I know _one_ person in my life who is just completely uninterested in sex or masturbation of any kind. _One._ He's also autistic and I'm sure that there's a correlation there.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Nov 24, 2015)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> _THIS.
> _
> When you can loose your job, your house, your kids, be denied hospital/death decisions for your loved ones, _or be legally executed by you country's government for being "asexual", _give us a yell.


This proposition gets tossed at the Tumblrites a lot, and I've noticed these days they often default to "we live in fear of _CORRECTIVE RAPE_!". Which is a term for an issue that specifically concerns lesbians in third-world countries; they never have any sources to prove that awkward nerdy uni students are the _real_ victims.


----------



## Chippy (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm asexual.

I didn't realize it until a while ago. The first-- and only-- time I ever had sex, it was sort of spontaneous, and I wasn't attracted to them at all, but they initiated it and I went with it and it was fine but when it was over, all I could think was "that's it?"

I never felt the need to do it again.

I remember when I was younger, my brother got this poster with some half-naked girl on it and put it on his wall, and I thought it was silly, because what was the point? And then I learned that people have favorite porn actors or models or celebrities that they think are attractive, and that, for example, my friend is really attracted to her husband, and it sort of hit me that "Oh, shit, people actually get physically attracted to each other? There are people who actually look at someone and think 'I want to tap that'?"

The realization blew my mind. It was like suddenly waking up on a different planet and realizing for the first time that the people around you are humans and _you're_ the martian.

But I don't have a victim complex about it or anything, and I think that the people who mention their asexuality any more than in passing are irritating as all hell. For me, it's not a big deal, and I don't see why it should be. It's certainly nothing to feel oppressed about.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Nov 29, 2015)

swankIVY (the girl who introduced me to Gloria Tesch by doing that video about the Maradonia Saga's promotional tactics a long time ago) is apparently very vocally one of these asexual people and her Youtube and website have a ton of videos/articles on the subject. That's likely to be just an example of a person going sjw over time more than anything, but I don't know, I suppose it surprised me.

Anyway I've encountered a lot of people who claim to be "asexual" online and there's a very large spectrum of people who use that label. I have seen people who in addition to having no libido say that they legitimately cannot observe attractiveness in people and don't really even understand that concept. I think those people can probably be called "asexual" accurately. That's the extreme end though. In the middle are the people who say they have aesthetic but not sexual attraction to people, then the people who say that they have a sex drive that's not directed at anyone, and at the other end we get people that say they are only aroused by inflation midget vore porn and the people who have tons of sex but still aren't attracted to their partners and the people who maybe experience sexual attraction but only to the color blue and on Fridays. So I think it's widespread enough that it definitely exists in a small section of the population but a large chunk of those who claim asexuality are perhaps just ramming a square peg into a round hole.

Some of the motivation for those people is tumblrgender-style attention seeking, but I don't think that's in all cases. In a lot of these situations it has to do with society being oversexed in nature and especially when you're a teenager and trying to look for labels to define yourself you're told that you'll want to get boy/girlfriends and you'll get crushes and get horny and want to have sex and masturbate and so on and are told that's normal to be sex-obsessed and it happens to everyone. So if someone's not that interested (or even just does not find top priority) some or any of these they start to believe that something's wrong with them and try to find an explanation for it; they might decide that they're asexual even though their experiences are really well within the spectrum of normality. 

Even in the "true" cases it's argued that it's just a medical condition or mental disability rather than a real sexuality. In my opinion that may very well be true, but it doesn't make much difference whether it is or not because it's not generally treatable nor is it a symptom that generally causes distress. There's a difference between having a sex drive and losing it and never having one at all, so these people don't feel like they're missing anything. 

tl;dr it probably exists but many people who identify as asexual are just normal people who assume that they must be asexual because they don't deeply care about sex.


----------



## PetalPinkPuppy (Nov 30, 2015)

Eh, I'm asexual and I knew I was long before AVEN and Tumblr reared their ugly heads, I just didn't have a word for it because in those days you were either gay or straight. Went through years of trying to fix myself and force interest in sex, even tried out a same sex relationship to see if I was gay. Nada, nothing, no interest, zip, zero, zilch. I was happy when I found a label existed for that and others had similar experiences but that's soured and turned to irritation due to the tumblr kidlets latching onto it and making it a laughable 'spectrum' with every preference being it's own sexuality.  That's not how that works. The romantic stuff I can deal with.. until it gets to stuff like adulterousromantic because WTF... but no one needs a whole new sexuality for an asexual who is only aroused on Fridays if the moon is full and SU is on TV. 

I can't say I'm entirely happy with my asexuality though. It's not trendy, it just plain sucks. Quickest way to chase off a potential love interest is to let them know that there will never be any sex nor will I ever find them sexually attractive and having sex is akin to someone jamming a finger up my nose. In other words - sort of gross and not happening. Because of that.. yeah, my asexuality comes up more than I wish it did. I feel obligated to tell anyone who is interested that I'm asexual before I even consider a first date. I don't want someone to end up feeling betrayed when I drop the "no sex ever" bomb because they invested time in a relationship that can't work. 

Oh and like Chippy - it blew my mind when I realized people actually look at celebrities and seriously want to have sex with them. It blew my mind when I learned people who have sex actually and actively want to have the sex before clothes come off, they don't just start doing things and hope the mood strikes them along the way. I've never been sexually attracted to anyone and I'm way past the age where that should have happened, so I think it's safe to say I'm actually asexual. 

I'm also tired and it's 5am. TL;DR - the dog in the tutu is asexual.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't believe sexual orientation really exists but rather that there are several different sexual functions that occur in the brain resulting in sexual attractions. I think that this causes problems even for homosexuality and that asexuality really demonstrates how flawed the model is. I think asexuality is likely just a reduced sex drive in people who aren't fishing for attention but it may be more accurately described as low short term sex drive allowing one to still desire to become more attractive to mates and pursue long term relationships


----------



## Demon King (Feb 21, 2020)

I am only posting to put a bit of perspective on Asexuality, and especially the community (AVEN). 

99% of them, are not actually asexual. They are sheltered, socially inept, autistic/aspie bullshit. Result of sheltered parenting/abusive parenting. 

1% of them are telling the truth. They do not participate in identity politics. 

"Asexuality's" definition isn't properly defined in the community. This leads to more people identifying as such. This is common in LGBT communities, who are obsessed with making everything a spectrum. 

I personally would fall into the 1%, as I do not experience any sexual attraction. Do I have libido? Yes. Do I want to fuck people? no. All people have libido, but not all people have something to direct it at. Do I have fetishes? Yes, but they do not involve people or sentient beings/practical means. This is the result of the abuse I went through growing up. If the parent fucks up your ability to form healthy relationships, your libido manifests in abstract ways. If you have one fetish, you are bound to have several. 

I also think people are attracted to traits, not sex. No matter what sex presents these traits, you will have some sort of attraction to them. Nothing to be ashamed of. It is how we get things like prison gay, traps, and butch being attractive. Orientation being binary is bullshit.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Feb 21, 2020)

There is certainly a spectrum of level of sexual desire. Tumblresque "asexuality", however, is just like inceldom in that it's based on the faulty premise that everyone is having sex all the time and having an especially vigorous amount of sex is essential to identity (and thus, not having it is, contrariwise, essential to identity.)

"Demisexuality" is absurd and hilarious. Not sleeping with random people, but only people you connect with, is simply not being a slut.

Placing the whole thing in the LGBTQFML umbrella is idiotic.


----------



## Safir (Feb 21, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> "Demisexuality" is absurd and hilarious. Not sleeping with random people, but only people you connect with, is simply not being a slut.


It's a convenient way for people who want to be part of the alphabet soup to avoid girldick duty.


----------



## Demon King (Feb 21, 2020)

Spooky Bones said:


> There is certainly a spectrum of level of sexual desire. Tumblresque "asexuality", however, is just like inceldom in that it's based on the faulty premise that everyone is having sex all the time and having an especially vigorous amount of sex is essential to identity (and thus, not having it is, contrariwise, essential to identity.)
> 
> "Demisexuality" is absurd and hilarious. Not sleeping with random people, but only people you connect with, is simply not being a slut.
> 
> Placing the whole thing in the LGBTQFML umbrella is idiotic.


I always considered "Demisexuality", "straight with dignity".


----------



## Childe (Feb 22, 2020)

Asexuals aren’t LGBT and most people who call themselves asexual just need a good dicking.


----------



## Sunday School Dropout (Feb 25, 2020)

Asexuality is dysgenic by its design. I find it hard to believe that a gene or evolutionary adaptation exist to justify the legitimacy of it.


----------



## kūhaku (Feb 25, 2020)

Asexuality is not a sexuality, it's a disorder in your brain. People can be born with absolutely no desire for intimacy or sex with anyone, but you cannot choose that lifestyle and stay it forever. Celibates are not asexual for example. Some people have legitimately no desire to fuck or be fucked and it is hardwired into their brain. It exists, but in vastly lower amounts than you would be led on to believe by tumblrinas.

Also holy shit, what a necro thread, 5 year old posts just last page.


----------



## Taverley (Feb 25, 2020)

I thought chastity talks were a joke until I realized everyone else was actually interested in that stuff.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 26, 2020)

Asexaulity was something that started during the Tumblr age, where everyone tricked people into thinking that sex is irrelevant. It’s usually a term that’s done by people that were never really noticed in their looks department, and it’s mostly done by women who want to make men more effeminate,.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 26, 2020)

Asexuals are just as defective as homosexuals, it's just that their defect isn't socially harmful.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Feb 26, 2020)

It's like asking if 'not liking ice cream' is a favourite ice cream taste.


----------



## koshka (Feb 26, 2020)

no it isn't
I thought that my gf was asexual but she's only timid
asexual people can masturbate or whatever they call it since it's sex with themselves but I don't think they can feel sexual attraction for someone, only platonic love


----------



## break these cuffs (Feb 26, 2020)

Demon King said:


> I am only posting to put a bit of perspective on Asexuality, and especially the community (AVEN).
> 
> 99% of them, are not actually asexual. They are sheltered, socially inept, autistic/aspie bullshit. Result of sheltered parenting/abusive parenting.
> 
> ...


You fucked up, bucko. We murder asexuals here. We've killed so many that some crazy broad from North Dakota is going to sue us over it. Watch your back.


----------



## Homo Demens (Feb 27, 2020)

If you legit have some form of anhedonia (health related, etc.), sure it's valid. Saying you're asexual is just a gay-ass way of saying you're not interested.

However, larping as an oppressed minority and forming a cult out of it (_identity politics; anything_) is fucking retarded.


----------



## KiwiFarmsMod (Feb 28, 2020)

I keep seeing so many millennials these days claiming their asexual and of course often doing so of those sweet oppression points. I don’t know much about a the history of asexuality but I would guess that 20+ yrs ago the term was barely used.

So why is that? Why are there so many millennials and even younger now identifying as asexual? I think I have the answer and there are two parts to it.

1) The rise is identity politics and ubiquitousness of social media and how communities now exist (especially online) that protect these oppressed minorities and of course the hug boxes that now exist online that provide asspast and pity points and all the attentions these regular, often white and heterosexual people want but don’t get because they are normal and their external lives are boring and they are not special. 
I went a little overboard describing this one. Everyone here knows what I’m talking about and this is not the point of this post, but if this _didn’t exist_, then #2 wouldn’t result in more ‘asexuality’ declarations 

2) Antidepressants
It’s rare to see a well-adjusted and happy asexual, at least on the twitter sphere. Don’t get me wrong I lean highly toward asexuality being a real thing, but just like the rise of troons I think we’re seeing the same thing here, and I think a lot of these asexual cases are due to antidepressants.

Antidepressants have become like candy. If you’re depressed, which something like 30-40% of the county is,and you seek treatment, you’re likely to be described a newer, antidepressants, an SSRI especially, or if you’ve tried those already, an SNRI. Pretty much all of the newer antidepressants, excluding Wellbutrin, cause sexual dysfunction. In both men and women, a decrease in libido is a very common side effect.

Obviously the ‘oppression culture’ has to be there in order for these ‘asexuals’ to declare their asexuality to the world and not stop to assume maybe there is another explanation. I also think that there are still those who claim asexuality despite having a libido, just because it’s in the LGBT acronym and allows them the benefits of being LGBT without having to be gay or switch sexes (this wonderful and highly attractive lady bring a prime example) Nevertheless, I do think a good chunk of these cases are very likely due to the side effects of antidepressants, accompanied by the deep desire of these chums to deny until their dying breath that they are just human, they are not special.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 28, 2020)

Sex is overrated. Plus, attraction is risky due to rejection and harassment.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 28, 2020)

Because they're unfuckable and/or they think they're special


----------



## Maskull (Feb 28, 2020)

Log off and walk around. So-called asexuals are rather a rarity in the real world. You'll find them. They tend to cluster along with the rest of the oddly sexed and pronouned but your experiences online provide biased sample.


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 28, 2020)

I agree, it's the easiest LGBTQ sexuality to ape to get oppression points. All you have to do is be an incel.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 28, 2020)

There's so many, because so many are undesirables so they have to fuck themselves.


----------



## HumanHive (Feb 28, 2020)

There are actually a few different kinds of asexuals; so your question depends on who we are talking about.

First are the LGBTQ+ version of incels. They could never get sex in their current state of bizarre-ness, so they go full sour grapes and claim they never had any interest to begin with. They run on pure spite and self-delusion.

Second are the "aromantic asexual in a romantic relationship" types. They just want progressive stack points and to belong to a group who  they can bitch along with. Most of all, they want the last thing. Somewhere where they feel their innate specialness is recognized and appreciated.

Third are crazies like Chris who get sucked into the propaganda and end up some variation of LGBTQ. No sane explaination to be found here, they were crazy to begin with and just went down the current counterculture rabbithole. If it was the 60's, they'd become crazy hippies.

Fourth are childfree types, and enviromentalists who don't want to "burden" the Earth with more humans. Arguably the only ones with a rational excuse, but also the worst kind because they wish to be the last generation of humanity and have the same political ideals as the Columbine shooters.

Fifth are more traditional autists who genuinely have zero interest. This last group usually doesn't go waving around the asexual flag, because instead they're counting ants or otherwise being utterly non-social autists. Sir Isaac Newton noteably fit into this category, at least in terms of "married to work" levels.

All in all, anybody who claims to be asexual almost always isn't. They're just parroting a nonsense fad that they've turned into the whole of their identity. Only someone obsessed with sex could make their entire life revolve around how they don't have any.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 28, 2020)

In my experience the asexuals I've met that turned out to be more than fakers were more often than not the ones who didn't self identify as asexual. For instance I have this friend, real handsome guy who oozes charisma and could have any girl he wants. Thing is I've never seen him show romantic interest in men or women, not even a little. So one day I ask him about it and he just shrugs saying "Huh, I never really thought about it."


----------



## Orion Balls (Feb 28, 2020)

Being asexual isn't the same as having no libido. However, because even teenagers going through puberty are given SSRIs these days, it can end up equating to the same thing. I'm not saying that no one should be taking such medications at fifteen or sixteen, I'm just saying that if your sex drive is dampened just as it is beginning, those people might very well feel as though they are asexual.


----------



## Chan Buddhism (Feb 28, 2020)

I have a few ideas why there's so many asexuals out and about on the internet. First, I highly doubt there's that large a group of people that permanently lack the brain chemistry to feel sexual urges. Some autists, sure, but for most people it's a product of their environment.

The first group are the depressed asexuals. A symptom of depression is a low sex drive, and combined with how most asexuals are women and women usually have lower sex drives than men that could make for a lot of un-horny individuals. Pills could maybe solve that or maybe make it worse.

Then there's why a lot of them are fat as fuck: they see their own bodies as unattractive and so they don't want to think about themselves fucking other people. Still, they can't be arsed to do anything about it so they declare it a done deal and put a little pin on their jacket. This is probably where those "I'm ace and I still watch hentai" types come in.

Third are maybe people with a low sex drive except nobody told them that normal people aren't horny 24/7 and don't want to fuck on sight, and they're boring people to begin with so naturally they start shouting about how special they are for attention and woke points.

Maybe I think too much about these things, idk.


----------



## Faster Than Chris Robin (Feb 28, 2020)

Asexuals are mostly women. Many of them are wearing the label for hipster status. A lot of the real ones were victims of sexual abuse young.

If the question is why they're cropping up now... I mean, we're in a society where healthy reproductive behavior is arguably discouraged. Not too surprising considering that.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Feb 28, 2020)

I think it's good that people who either have no or low sex drives or just dont enjoy sex are finding a movement to be accepted in a relationship. Tbh it's better to have a term ppl can use to easily  selfidrntify with, like asexual, than to have young people feel pressured into activities they don't want just to "feel normal" . Ofcourse if it is bothersome there are medical solutions but if all they wanna do is not have sex, great for them.


----------



## Marche (Feb 28, 2020)

Easy alphabet letter for most, Incels for the rest.


----------



## Govt. Shitposting Machine (Feb 28, 2020)

I've seen a lot of people who claim to be asexuals (at least on Tunglr dot Gov) turn out to be like 12-16 year olds who just aren't interested in dating because of school or whatever. Doesn't help that it's hip and cool to slap labels that describe your sexuality for the general public to see. Those cases are kind of depressing, like they need to feel like they're fitting in.
There's some cases though where the autism is so powerful they just can't fanthom having any actual attraction to IRL women or sex in general. Usually they have weird fetishes that can't be satisfied to begin with. I think those fit more under incels though, since technically asexuals have no libidos.


----------



## inexplicable ethos (Feb 28, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Log off and walk around. So-called asexuals are rather a rarity in the real world. You'll find them. They tend to cluster along with the rest of the oddly sexed and pronouned but your experiences online provide biased sample.



The only self-proclaimed asexual I've ever met in real life was a horrifically morbidly obese man who was constantly drenched in sweat and had a receding hairline that looked about twenty years older than his actual age. He worked (still does, I think) full time in the electronics department at Wal-Mart and still lived with his mom at 25.

I'm pretty sure his "asexuality" was just cope.


----------



## Oglooger (Feb 28, 2020)

They can't get laid so they make up excuses.
it's that simple, really.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Feb 29, 2020)

When I was younger I had the thought I'd be asexual. Turns out I was massively depressed and meds actually helped.


----------



## HumanHive (Feb 29, 2020)

The Fifth Waltz said:


> When I was younger I had the thought I'd be asexual. Turns out I was massively depressed and meds actually helped.


Same. You go through uncertainty sometimes as a teen. Normal part of growing up.
Problem is when you attach a rainbow flag variant and a subculture to it, you remain a confused teenager all your life.


----------



## Button Moon (Feb 29, 2020)

I didn't believe it existed until I read Morrissey's sex scenes: 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/books/authors/morrissey-sex-scene-list-of-the-lost/ 

No one can fake that level of assexuality.

But yeah: most are autistic teens who are just behind their peers, but by the time they realise that their lives revolve around the identity and can't leave.  That or people who are heavily medicated / need medicating.


----------



## averagejane (Feb 29, 2020)

Almost every "asexual" woman I knew was flicking the bean to yaoi gaybuttsex. A lot of them ended up becoming MLM tranny hags.  In that regard, asexual seemed like a shield to not be seen as perverts or fetishists. 
Aside from those, I met like two asexual women who were sex abuse victims, but I think it's worthwhile to note that sexual trauma doesn't always lead to sex repulsion. A lot of rape victims actually end up hypersexual as a result. 

I did know one guy who was supposedly asexual. He's been in relationships with men and women and supposedly never had sex drive for either. For all the years I knew him I didn't find out about it until we actually were talking about asexuals. He never drew attention to his sexuality and was relatively chill about it. Because of that I have no reason to doubt him. 

Anyway, I just feel like asexuality is a non issue unless you're setting boundaries for a relationship. I often see Tumblr harpees cry about how sex is shoved in their face (or used to anyway until Tumblr removed porn lol) but to that I say grow the fuck up. Nothing's shoved in your face. You have a bloated sense of self importance is all.


----------



## GreenJacket (Mar 16, 2020)

Asexuality, like most paraphiliae, is caused by sexual abuse in childhood.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 16, 2020)

I used to believe it was a legitimate orientation, but talking with so-called asexual people over the years has swayed me to think otherwise. 

If they have no sex drive whatsoever, why do so many of them still admit to masturbating? Kinda defeats the purpose of not having a sex drive. You know that thing some autistic people do where they act like having autism makes them some sort of super genius? I noticed the same thing with "aces" as well, where they act like being asexual makes them more enlightened and above us simple and dull cretins who do have a sex drive. It's a label, one that unattractive or socially re.tarded people use as a shield to hide behind because they're salty they can't get laid and are afraid to admit it or take steps to change the situation. They're honestly kind of a diet-incel


----------



## salvuserit (Mar 26, 2020)

Sure it probably is, I'd find discussion about the reasoning behind this to be more interesting. Looking at the psycho-sexual stages of development it appears to be an extended remission phase. Could be because of abuse leading to a lack of interest that overpowers biology, or maybe a lack of interest because of societal pressures and a rejection of the hyper-focus on sex that is in modern pop culture?


----------



## salvuserit (Mar 26, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> I used to believe it was a legitimate orientation, but talking with so-called asexual people over the years has swayed me to think otherwise.
> 
> If they have no sex drive whatsoever, why do so many of them still admit to masturbating? Kinda defeats the purpose of not having a sex drive. You know that thing some autistic people do where they act like having autism makes them some sort of super genius? I noticed the same thing with "aces" as well, where they act like being asexual makes them more enlightened and above us simple and dull cretins who do have a sex drive. It's a label, one that unattractive or socially re.tarded people use as a shield to hide behind because they're salty they can't get laid and are afraid to admit it or take steps to change the situation. They're honestly kind of a diet-incel



That's a good point. When I hear "asexual" I think that they are not sexually attracted to any other living thing, I guess masturbation isn't verboden by that.


----------



## kūhaku (Mar 26, 2020)

salvuserit said:


> That's a good point. When I hear "asexual" I think that they are not sexually attracted to any other living thing, I guess masturbation isn't verboden by that.


Masturbation for an asexual is essentially just like scratching an itch. Its the means to an end of making yourself not horny if you randomly get horny. Some don't feel the need and just don't masturbate at all, others decide to.


----------



## no_mad_johnny (Mar 28, 2020)

Assexuality is most likely a side effect of _something_ or a personal choice (like celibacy). I wouldn't call either of those two things a sexuality though. 



Spoiler: powerlevel 



I have zero libido since forever and made the personal choice of being celibate (I'm straight but don't care about/have no need for relationships). The lack of libido is mostly likely caused by OCD and will remain because of my personal routine/beliefs/meds.



Most people with mental health issues who take meds will experience low interest in relationships. Anhedonia is a common symptom of depression which often happens alongside other conditions.

Assexuality is a side effect of mental health issues, essentially. I don't doubt that some people who are used to having low libido would choose to not correct this issue because of how little it affects their life.

If someone wants to call that assexuality then they are free to do so but even someone with low libido can tell if they are interested in women or not, for example. This interest (in either men or women) is what defines sexuality.

I will say though that turning any of this into a subculture is pretty cringe.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Mar 28, 2020)

Wouldn't it make more sense to just say they're celibate? Asexual has certain implications that don't apply to human beings. They could also say they're non-sexual and call themselves "nons."

This doesn't bother me the same way trans, nonbinary, and genderfluid shit does, but I just wish people who identify this way used a better word or description.


----------



## AmarettoPie (Mar 31, 2020)

I wouldn't call it celibacy if only because of the religious connotations of it. Also because that includes forgoing marriage as well (at least by definition). Non-sexual seems to be the best word for it, but I guess that doesn't flow off the tongue as well (and you don't get to call yourself an 'ace').



Spoiler: A bit o' powerlevelin'



I wouldn't say that asexuality/non-sexuality is necessarily a product of mental health issues. I knew long, LONG before I got fucked up that I wasn't into boinking at all, the same way one would know flat-out that they're not into fucking animals. I've had boyfriends that I've broken up with and suitors I've turned down purely because I realized that a 'boyfriend' was no different than a 'best friend' for me (though my definition of 'best friend' is likely a LOT deeper than most).  I understood that that was going to be a fundamental issue going forward since that's a major difference for most people, with physical intimacy being VERY important to the relationship. It's not that I was sexually abused or traumatized. It's not that I'm into girls. I've never been religious nor is my family oppressively so. And I've never been on anything beyond OTC aspirin, allergy meds, or antibiotics.

The thought of making a family, having a significant other and children, appealed to me when I was younger. But the actual MAKING the baby part? A complete turn-off that would completely nuke that desire at the slightest thought. Pregnancy doesn't spook me. Childbirth doesn't spook me. It's the act, itself. It disgusts me. Why? Well, 99% of it is because it's unhygienic. Same goes for kissing, oral, and all that jazz. I'm fully aware of how silly that sounds and that that's how I got here, but I want no part of it, myself. I wouldn't call myself a germophobe: I'm usually the only one on staff that has the stomach to thoroughly clean the damn bathrooms, meanwhile my own room's a fucking mess. And I have no problem with other people partaking in it; it's just gross when I'm personally involved. Outside of blood, bodily fluids make me gag.

The other 1% is that I just fucking hate dealing with people at this stage.

TMI, but I will admit that I masturbate (probably no more or less than your average person) and do have turn-ons, namely of ideas/concepts rather than physical traits. Spergy, I know, but that's the only way I can describe it. And when I'm having my 'fun time', only ONE particular way will end in success, if you catch my drift. Anything else results in nothing but boredom. I even thought at one point that I really, REALLY wanted a different sensation and got a vibrator that I can keep all clean and sanitary. Nope; just a waste of time and money.

Now that I think about it, 'non-sexual' might not be the right word for it, either. I'm still very straight: The thought of snuggling with a man appeals to me and I have a preferred type, but with a woman I fluctuate between apathetic and repulsed. ...But that's probably because women are generally bitches and constantly piss me off on top of having next to nothing in common with me.

At the end of the day, a specific label isn't really necessary. I have no desire to fuck; simple as that.

Just a bit of explanation from a resident 'non'.

All that demi- and gray-asexual shit needs to go, though. That constant bullshit contest to be the MOST SPECIAL-EST EVAR is why I left AVEN behind.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Apr 1, 2020)

I have no reason to believe that people (women) who call themselves """asexchuall""" are ether legitimately autistic or born some other mental defect, 13-20 something year olds that grew up with everything handed to them on a silver platter and thought that being "queer" or "pansexual" was too mainstream for them so they needed a special-er label to describe themselves which conveniently also came with 0 legwork involved, or lastly the victims of child molestation/rape. I say the percentage of all asexuals, in order, goes something like 15% 82% 3%. The term "asexual" is also a bullshit madeup lable to describe someone with a lack of libido. Unless you're a red blood cell, there is no meaning behind calling yourself asexual. It straight up does not exist and you might as well be calling yourself a wet carpet to describe your afinity for spicy foods.

"Hooray! I'm *r*etarded!"


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 5, 2020)

I guarantee you that most asexuals are just heterosexuals or homosexuals that can't get laid either because of physical attractiveness or social awkwardness, but don't want to admit so - because that would make them a "virgin incel", and they don't want to be the boogeyman of the current year. So they instead claim to be asexual so they both lose the incel label, and get asspats from the LGBT community. I bet you if most asexuals had some 10/10 guy or girl waltz up to them and offer them free unconditional sex, they'd say yes in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Apr 22, 2020)

You can spot a society's degeneracy and pamperedness by how much attention it puts to sex, like Eskimo put to snowflakes.

BTW. Compare the woke and all its "I'm a transmetropolitan crabman gay heterosexual etc. DON'T YOU DARE TO MISPRONOUN ME" stuff with Medieval royality titles, like "By God's grace King of /pol/, Duke of Mu, 2nd Earl of Cucumberland, Viceroy of Sussex, Voivoide of Nowhere, Count of Transylvania, Sorrow of Molvania etc." (yep, there's literally "etc." in the title) and how deep would be the shit you'd get yourself into if you mistook an Archduke title with an Archprince during some royal feast - seems to me Shitheads are unconsciously larping as Society of Creative Anachronism.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a friend who pretends to be an aromantic (I know, not the same thing, but it's a similar issue) but I didn't quite believe it. The more time has gone on the more hints he drops that he's really just backwards (can interact with women well, but petrified of any sort of dating or flirting) and unhappy with it but too proud or embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 23, 2020)

Faster Than Chris Robin said:


> I mean, we're in a society where healthy reproductive behavior is arguably discouraged.


There really is no argument against this. A culture where women go to school in their most reproductive years and are told they can do anything a man can (mostly true) and that they should persue careers (antifertility). Use of contraceptives is heavily encouraged and abortion is available to all at little cost.
Homosexuality, transexuality and other nonproductive sexualities are heavily promoted in media and street parades and children's library hours. People are trained to verbally and socially attack those who argue against these to the point where many people decide to be hold their tongue. 

There are practically no media depictions of functional or loving families.

Rockefeller funded programs related to this, consider the jaffe memo of 5 decades ago and see how many of these have come to pass in those 5 decades since


----------



## Dwight Schrute (Apr 28, 2020)

A sexuality is what defines who a person is attracted to. It is what defines the sex a person prefers. 

Heterosexuality is the generic sexuality. Men like girls and vice versa. Gay is where men like men or women like women. Bisexuality is when someone likes both sexes. 

In my eyes, a sexuality is to define which sex a person is attracted to. If you aren't attracted to neither, then tbh, you don't really have a sexuality. You're just there. And not attracted to anyone.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 5, 2020)

Dwight Schrute said:


> A sexuality is what defines who a person is attracted to. It is what defines the sex a person prefers.
> 
> Heterosexuality is the generic sexuality. Men like girls and vice versa. Gay is where men like men or women like women. Bisexuality is when someone likes both sexes.
> 
> In my eyes, a sexuality is to define which sex a person is attracted to. If you aren't attracted to neither, then tbh, you don't really have a sexuality. You're just there. And not attracted to anyone.



Being attracted to nothing is still a stance of attraction, just like zero is still a quantity. The same goes for atheism. The lack of a thing is itself a thing.


----------



## Dwight Schrute (May 5, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Being attracted to nothing is still a stance of attraction, just like zero is still a quantity. The same goes for atheism. The lack of a thing is itself a thing.


But then that's basically saying you're attracted to something by being attracted to nothing.


----------



## AmarettoPie (May 6, 2020)

Dwight Schrute said:


> But then that's basically saying you're attracted to something by being attracted to nothing.


The void _is_ quite sexy. The way that cold nothingness wraps itself around you, smothering the senses... _*Aw yeah*,_ that's the stuff.

...Yeah, I'll take those puzzle pieces now.


----------



## Secret Asshole (May 6, 2020)

Asexuality is typically called Anhedonia. Its the inability to experience pleasure. This is a hallmark of certain mental conditions, such as depression and anxiety, where sex drive is greatly reduced and interaction with anyone is basically not desired. Some people do not have a sex drive, but these are usually disease states.

There's a condition for women where sex is extremely painful for them. Its called dyspareunia. This would make women avoid sex and sexual contact with men. This would also make someone asexual. There is a similar condition in men where erections become extremely painful.

In addition to that, there are various other disorders such as social anxiety, agoraphobia, aspergers/autisim, where sexual contact is perceived as scary, unwanted or not desired. 

People who describe themselves as asexual are typically idiots who don't have any of these problems and want to be unique, but still masturbate to porn and have sexual feelings. Nobody will willing define themselves as asexual. They'd say they have a very low sex drive, or it doesn't interest them or its due to past trauma or someone is so depressed that sex with another person seems like so much effort it isn't worth it. 

Asexuality is an abnormal condition. Low libido does not equal asexual. It is not a legitimate sexuality because it primarily indicates disease states, mental and physical. It doesn't count because you still have a preference of the opposite sex or same sex when you are asexual. But for reasons listed above, you just don't have any sexual relationship or desire them. So therefore, it cannot be a legitimate sexuality. It is a disorder or a label to make someone unique.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 6, 2020)

Notice how nobody unattractive considers themselves asexual. I'm sad I didn't archive it, but I saw a bimbo earlier; 10k follower NSFW artist, of course, who also posts naked selfies constantly, go on about how asexual and devoid of arousal and "gee, I wish-" they were.

Sure, fat blobs often claim their lack of action is the result of them not wanting it, but dear lord is not being into sex the new "I love sex" with the same outcome.


----------



## Rinny. (May 19, 2020)

From my observations (emphasis on observation, not fact),  almost every fucking person I encountered on tumblr (emphasis on Tumblr, which does not equate to the general population) who claims they are asexual, were simply using this as some weird-ass gateway to homosexuality. They "claimed" they had no sexuality, but they almost always had a thing for yaoi/yuri/insert gay shit here.



Spoiler: Personal Story about an "asexual" I knew



Even on a personal level, I noticed this with a friend who had her own tumblr blog, she posted alot Hetalia, Homestuck, insert boring ass weeb-inclined fandom crap usually with gay male pairings. We gradually became less and less close as friends as the years went by, she couldn't handle a joke/playful comment at all and would be just rabid so I decided to never talk to her anymore but just follow her blog I guess. So 'she' became a he is now into women (so I guess a lesbian)  despite it was never a thing before, and still blogs yaoi/smut. I decided to just not keep up with the blog because it was just weird and he might as well have become a stranger to me.

So basically, i dont think 'he' was ever an asexual genuinely, it was just some way to seem interesting until they really took a dive into sexual/gender lunacy. To be fair, 'he' was always kind weird, some whitewashed biracial (asian+white) weeaboo,kind of spergy, resented any guy who was interested in him that didn't resemble an anime boy.

'He' wasn't even the only person that I've noticed who did a similar thing, there are/were a good amount of people who label themselves as asexuals but clearly had homosexual interests to the point of sharing just straight up porn anyways.



Personal story aside, do I believe asexuality is a thing?

Yeah, but not the way snowflakes (such as my former friend and other Tumblr users) treat it.

I think there's a fine line between having a low libido and being a  genuine asexual.

There's plenty of people who just don't have a sex drive much for whatever reason, could be medical, psychological, or just genuinely disinterested.
I wouldn't say that makes them straight up incapable of having a sexuality/sex life. You can prefer being wholesome/platonic a lot of the time but still have an "oomph" when need be I feel. People think I'm an asexual because they see me as  prude, but like- i just dont think it's their business and I prefer being very private with these kinds of things. It doesn't mean I have no genital dude! 

But yeah- I'm not sure if i have ever met a 'real' asexual or will really.
I think you really would have to have some kind of serious issue for you to have 0 sexual interest, no offense.


----------



## Piss Bear (May 19, 2020)

If a person _isn't_ just using this identity to get attention (this identity is boring as fuck, why would you use it to get attention anyway) then I do think many of you have a point when you say it is a disorder. It can be rooted in insecurity about oneself and fear to be intimate with someone, or it can be a symptom of hormone imbalance or mental illness. *Does it need to be treated?* That, I'm not sure about. Society doesn't use conversion therapy on gay people anymore. Is not wanting to have sex really that debilitating on one's life? ... I personally don't think so. But I'm no expert.



inexplicable ethos said:


> The only self-proclaimed asexual I've ever met in real life was a horrifically morbidly obese man who was constantly drenched in sweat and had a receding hairline that looked about twenty years older than his actual age. He worked (still does, I think) full time in the electronics department at Wal-Mart and still lived with his mom at 25.
> 
> I'm pretty sure his "asexuality" was just cope.





Spoiler: Powerlevelling



When I was in high school, I confided to close friends that I was asexual. One of my other friends in my close group identified as asexual as well. Many of you will doubt it but I genuinely did identify with it, and had no sex drive at all. But this _other_ person I knew who called himself asexual was morbidly obese, one of the fattest people in our high school.  He was only a tad bit taller than me and he weighed what I would estimate as 350lbs, if not more. I have my suspicions now that he used the identity to get closer to me, because he very clearly had an attraction to women and on several occasions groped me and flirted with me. He would constantly give me compliments on my appearance, which made me uncomfortable.

Was he using the identity because he was insecure about his appearance? Probably. Is _every _asexual person a predator in disguise, or an incel? That's debatable. When I hear men say it I definitely have my doubts.
Now I won't really powerlevel any more about myself, but now my skepticism about asexuality has made me come to the conclusion that it _is _a disorder, not a real identity, and I don't identify as such any more, although I do still definitely have some of the qualities of it.



I'll take those puzzle pieces now.


----------



## BanyaHat (Sep 17, 2020)

I recently stumbled upon a Reddit post that made a really good point regarding this, and when I clicked on the user's profile, lo and behold they had been banned from Reddit as a whole for daring to express this opinion.





I can't find a single flaw in their argument, and I'm honestly really on their side regarding this issue. Why are asexuals lumped into the LGBT spectrum? Do they not realize a good deal of asexual people are right wing, anti-pornography, still date the opposite sex, etc? The actual "LGBT" people tend to be highly sexual and very left-wing and most of them despise asexuals as you can see by visiting subreddits such as r/exclusionist where gays and trannies hate on asexuals and call them hateful incels, etc.

TL;DR asexuality isn't LGBT and forcing asexuals to be around LGBT individuals is actually harmful and disrespectful to them.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 17, 2020)

Asexuals might not take the dick but they are faggots.


----------



## Ged! (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm not entirely convinced asexuality is real (or if it is, it's fairly uncommon and often conflated with low libido or people more generally uninterested in sexual relations) based on reading through the AVEN thread, but assuming it is I find it hilarious anyone would think asexuals should be included in the over-sexed and extraordinarily deviant LGBT community.


----------



## Alrakkan (Sep 17, 2020)

Feelsgood to see plebbit just be Skeptic Tumblr. 

I really agree with this post and I feel really sorry for this person. Unfortunately we closing in on/are in peak Weimar territory and nothing will get fixed until we all realise the status quo is dysgenic of human greatness, that rocking the boat has never worked and that people only pay attention when the boat is sinking. This poor person's struggle is a synecdoche of that of most people in the west and outright homeomorphic to the shape of the nightmare yet to come for us all.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Sep 17, 2020)

"Asexuals" are either lying for attention or their hormone levels are so low or fucked up they are telling the truth. 

So yes they should definitely be apart of the LGBTHIV+ crowd because the entire group is based on fucked up hormones and attention seeking.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 17, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> "Asexuals" are either lying for attention or their hormone levels are so low or fucked up they are telling the truth.


So basically the same thing as faggots then


----------



## Troonos (Sep 17, 2020)

T shouldn't even be with LGB. Hell, none of them should be together. Sick of all this "POC" and "LGBTQIAA2+" crap making it "white people and everyone else" and "straights and everyone else". It's so divisive.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 17, 2020)

Nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 17, 2020)

“Asexuals” are literally the worst part of the LGBT “community”


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 17, 2020)

Literal asexual: "I don't feel sexual attraction"

LGBT Asexual: "Just because I'm asexual doesn't mean I don't want to get laid"

WAT


----------



## Save Goober (Sep 17, 2020)

Only L and G should be included in LGBT.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 17, 2020)

I guess it doesn't occur to this incel that they don't _have _to associate with anyone that they don't want to. Just don't have sex and shut up about it and the whole "problem" goes away.


----------



## UntimelyDhelmise (Sep 17, 2020)

Troonos said:


> It's so divisive.


Almost like that's the exact point of all this bullshit or something.

After all, what happens after division? _CONQUEST._


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Sep 17, 2020)

Honestly, all of these groups are so small individually, they have to band together just to seem much larger.


----------



## Frankenweenie (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm optimistic that asexuality _might  _be a real thing, but does it need to be? It's so new, we don't know much about it. I do think it's important to acknowledge that it may stem from underlying health issues. (To name a few, low libido caused by medication, sexual dysfunction, paraphilic disorders, neurodevelopmental disorders, sexual trauma, etc...) And that it has no real functionality as a sexuality, unless you use it to denote that having sex may be difficult for you when dating. For some people, sex can be crucial in a relationship: a dead bedroom can make or break some marriages. Originally, it seems many original asexual communities existed for those who feel it is harder to establish an intimate long term relationship due to their "lack of sexuality." Then came the argument that asexuality wasn't caused by trauma or health issues, and that you can just be "born ace." And with that, asexual people became recognized by the LGBTQs as a minority, (and potentially a sexuality) Thus adopting them into their acronym. (In the west, at least.) 

What confuses me is the asexual label has now become a _spectrum_ under LGBTQIA8347+. Now, nobody can agree on what exactly asexuality is, and why it needs to be a thing. Its current definition on wikipedia is "....the lack of sexual attraction to others, or low or absent interest in or desire for sexual activity." I think that's simple enough, but as a spectrum, it's about to get more complicated: 



Just like the influx of new genders, the ace spectrum is a very new concept and constantly changing. Its current standing as a spectrum combines unnecessarily complicated interpretations of sexual attraction, usually depicted as various sub-identities. (One of the most popular ones being Demisexual, a form of asexuality that basically exists to let people know that you don't fuck people until you're friends with them. Yes, I think it's a useless label.) Aromanticism is the same as asexuality except it has to do with romantic attraction instead. The identity labels are practically the same, and they go hand in hand as ANOTHER sub identity, called "aro ace."  Personally, I think making asexuality a spectrum renders the original meaning completely useless. When sub identities like the ones shown above exist, it then encompasses a large portion of otherwise normal people in society with fluctuating libidos or simple sexual preferences. The criteria doesn't need to be this broad. When everyone is asexual, nobody is. 

...Wait, so, since asexuality can manifest in so many different ways, I could adopt a "marginalized" label for basically no effort? Bingo, enter mentally ill qweers. This is why so many "asexual" people are the majority in online kink groups. Fap to abstract furry fetish fanfiction your whole life, and now you can't get it up with a real human being? Congrats, you're ace. You're on antidepressants and have no libido? Yep, you're ace. You don't do casual hookups with people? You guessed it, probably ace. You poor thing, you must be terribly oppressed by the cishet allosexual normies. Why would I do something about my health issues when I can use them to my advantage and further my victim/oppression complex? There are so many unstable, trooned out, anime obsessed, furry asexuals on twitter. Being asexual is just one more intersectionality label they can claim for more oppression olympic cred. One more reason for them to e-beg, one more reason for them to hate the hets, yadda yadda. Some use asexuality and aromanticism to excuse their deviant behaviour. I'm acquainted with an aro ace person who basically has their own mantra of "Yeah, I overstepped your boundaries and grabbed your junk, but I didn't mean it in a _sexual _way, I'm ace!" 

That's what LGBTQIA+ has become, and it's likely that this person isn't going to find any true and honest asexuals under the qweer umbrella. They should have stopped at B.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 17, 2020)

Mindblowing fact: your sexual preferences don't have to be your entire identity

Get good at literally anything.  Or at least _try_ to get good at literally anything.  If the first thing I learn about you is who/what/when/where/why/how/if you like to fuck, you're a loser.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't know about the legitimacy of actual asexuality, it's probably a thing and I'm sure they're out there (it feels really stupid to be talking about a sexuality like you'd talk about the existence of aliens but w/e).

But the issue is, like all fringe groups, there's the vocal minority (majority in this case?) of people who don't actually fit in with the group or share any of their ideals but claim they do anyway. "LGBT Asexuals" sound like those extremist/enlightened atheist who claim to be an atheist yet treat atheism as if it were in itself a religion. As in, extremist atheists are hypocrites because they are religious but claim not to be, just like LGBT asexuals are extremely sexual while claiming not to be. Then you have the silent people who are legitimately an atheist or asexual who never say anything because they realize it's a minor detail of their character and not something they have to base their entire personality around.


----------



## Shiversblood (Sep 17, 2020)

That asexual person might get a cock slammed directly into their anus if they say asexual is LGBT


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 17, 2020)

I technically agree as in general the LGBTQ IS full of people that are, flamboyant at most and degenerates at worst. The redditor is right, and honestly Asexuals and those under the Asexual/Demi/Aro Umbrella wouldn't like to be lumped with people  like Phillip Harel nor Chris-Chan and especially those pushing for pedophiles to be under the rainbow flags. 

But, what can ya do? The only solution I can think of is some autistic petition signed exclusively by Aces/Demis/Graysexuals etc. and hope for the best.

Also I'm not getting into international issues since it's sad but true that even into 2020 there's stigma on anything except "straight".


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Sep 17, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> That asexual person might get a cock slammed directly into their anus if they say asexual is LGBT



They might just get the hardest cock of all. Slam it in hard. No longer homosexual. Now asexual


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 17, 2020)

formershroomeryuser said:


> They might just get the hardest cock of all. Slam it in hard. No longer homosexual. Now asexual


Assuming that the OP in reddit has Homo urges/dirty fantasies of being dominated, who knows.
But if this guy keeps getting banned from Asexual sub-Reddits just to prove they're the ONE TRUE ASEXUAL AND ALL OF YOU ARE INFERIOR REEE1!!! then it's not the sub-reddits' problems nor the mods, it's you! Dial it the fuck down, Asexuality is almost a dime-a-dozen and take a chill pill.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Sep 17, 2020)

T shouldn't be a part of it either, imo. It's a mental health issue, not a sexuality.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 17, 2020)

Miel67 said:


> Assuming that the OP in reddit has Homo urges/dirty fantasies of being dominated, who knows.
> But if this guy keeps getting banned from Asexual sub-Reddits just to prove they're the ONE TRUE ASEXUAL AND ALL OF YOU ARE INFERIOR REEE1!!! then it's not the sub-reddits' problems nor the mods, it's you! Dial it the fuck down, Asexuality is almost a dime-a-dozen and take a chill pill.



This is something I forgot to mention.

If you have to appeal to reddit for validation then you need to reevaluate your life.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 17, 2020)

The Fool said:


> This is something I forgot to mention.
> 
> If you have to appeal to reddit for validation then you need to reevaluate your life.


You're right completely.
Doesn't reddit have r/Am I the Asshole? Or r/Today I Fucked Up threads?! This guy should just copy and paste his post on those and get whatever negative ratings he can get in both and take the fucking L.
Hell, not even making a thread in KF to validate how you're such an awesome rapist/ or insert talent or how you're a positive noob/troll isn't allowed and you get every negative sticker and comments at best, or get Null himself pissed off to shit on your profile if he's being generous that day.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 17, 2020)

Just change it to LGBTSUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS already to make sure that all of the present and future "identities" are covered.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 17, 2020)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Just change it to LGBTSUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS already to make sure that all of the present and future "identities" are covered.


I concur. 
Get every umbrella and recolor them to the rainbow flags for each sexuality, even the autistic and made up ones and instead of Mary Poppins under each umbrella flag, a stereotypical gay or commission a Deviantartist/Tumblr artist to appease the "Ree!!!1 Diversity/Representation" crowds on Twitter to avoid being cancelled. At the same time, you get another "Mary Poppins" adaptation. Win-Win.


----------



## janedoe (Sep 19, 2020)

99.9% of obnoxious tumblr asexual spergs digest the most explicit yaoi content and use asexuality as a way to deflect any accusations of being fetishists. if they don't deny it, they usually just go the way of MLM wannabe trannies. 

i think asexuality can be a thing, but there's no way to prove or disprove it. either way, i just ignore discussions of it completely and let the fake asexuals expose themselves by how they painfuly squirm under the lack of attention they recieve for the STUNNING AND BRAVE act of NOT fucking.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 20, 2020)

janedoe said:


> 99.9% of obnoxious tumblr asexual spergs digest the most explicit yaoi content and use asexuality as a way to deflect any accusations of being fetishists. if they don't deny it, they usually just go the way of MLM wannabe trannies.
> 
> i think asexuality can be a thing, but there's no way to prove or disprove it. either way, i just ignore discussions of it completely and let the fake asexuals expose themselves by how they painfuly squirm under the lack of attention they recieve for the STUNNING AND BRAVE act of NOT fucking.


I ...once considered myself Ace, but online all I got was
"whats ace?" Or "you're not one of those asexual people, are you?" by lowlives. 

Not even in Tumblr did I post explicit Yaoi/Bara...but nsfw guides on people screwing/Persona 4/3 fanart/and LOTS of music files. Perhaps in the exemption to the rule. Asexuality is truly, a detriment....no one gets you And they WANT YOU TO CONFORM TO BEING LESBIAN/BI/STRAIGHT FOR THEIR CONVENIENCES, NOT YOURS....it's tragic.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Sep 20, 2020)

I think it’s a real thing, just like homosexuality. While I personally don’t give a shit what genitalia you prefer, I still think they’re genetic aberrations who will (Hopefully) select themselves out.

While I haven’t cared to read any scientific literature on the topic, there’s a genetic component for most things, and I can’t imagine asexuality (or homosexuality) not having at least some genetic component.


----------



## Junkail (Sep 20, 2020)

brutal poodle said:


> Is not wanting to have sex really that debilitating on one's life? ... I personally don't think so. But I'm no expert.


I agree with you, but there are a suprisingly high number of men who think something is wrong with a woman who doesn't want sex. Back in high school, a senior in my class was going out with someone in their second year of college. She didn't want to have sex for obvious reasons, but he decided to ask a forum about that. There were a lot of responses along the lines of "you should try to do it with her even if she doesn't want to" or "you should break up with her". Perhaps it is the teenage hormones speaking to these people, but I wouldn't be surprised if there are people who legitimately think having sex will cure not wanting to have sex.


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 20, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I guess it doesn't occur to this incel that they don't _have _to associate with anyone that they don't want to. Just don't have sex and shut up about it and the whole "problem" goes away.



Then how do they get attention for being special?

I hate how everyone has to "come out" as something now. 



Junkail said:


> I agree with you, but there are a suprisingly high number of men who think something is wrong with a woman who doesn't want sex. Back in high school, a senior in my class was going out with someone in their second year of college. She didn't want to have sex for obvious reasons, but he decided to ask a forum about that. There were a lot of responses along the lines of "you should try to do it with her even if she doesn't want to" or "you should break up with her". Perhaps it is the teenage hormones speaking to these people, but I wouldn't be surprised if there are people who legitimately think having sex will cure not wanting to have sex.



I think a lot of people really only care about their own boundaries and hope you have the same. If you deviate they need to fix you. Try to have sex with her even if she doesn't want to? What's wrong with these people. If she is not interested then find someone else.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 20, 2020)

Or, it could be medicinally-induced. There are men (more estrogen due to obesity and moobs)  and women with PMMD. 
With so many doctors eager to prescribe every medication under the Sun to every kid nowadays, there's an argument for Asexuality, not like "Vaccines made my kid Autistic", but it's an explanation.


----------



## Junkail (Sep 21, 2020)

Dysnomia said:


> I think a lot of people really only care about their own boundaries and hope you have the same. If you deviate they need to fix you. Try to have sex with her even if she doesn't want to?


I cannot agree more. She was seventeen and he was twenty at the time. Some people need to stop assuming that everyone who has a lower libido than themselves is asexual.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jan 5, 2023)

Sorry than I unburied that thread and if it's not the right thread to mention it but hat blog was mentioned https://archive.ph/oj9Ld on the Deviantart horrors thread and I saw the profile of the webmaster who claimed then he's asexual, for some unknown reasons, it reminds me of Lucas and LFJ...


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 5, 2023)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Sorry than I unburied that thread and if it's not the right thread to mention it but hat blog was mentioned https://archive.ph/oj9Ld on the Deviantart horrors thread and I saw the profile of the webmaster who claimed then he's asexual, for some unknown reasons, it reminds me of Lucas and LFJ...


Yeah, they refer to themselves as a twink and are beefing with Club-Dreamiverse, Menslady125, and who they associate with due to their mostly pedophilic/cyberbullying/spamming actions, fyi


----------

